# Hiding and Hoarding Water in plain sight



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I have water caches in numerous places (work, home, vehicles), mainly in the form of 2liter bottles. When I go to family or friends homes, I'll take a 2 liter filled with water and put it under their sink, in their garage, behind their toilet. At work, I'll put 2 liters under the sink in the bathrooms, up in ceiling tiles, in other peoples offices, in storage closets. 

Trying to find more places to hide and store water in plain sight, any recommendations?


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Swimming pool? :grin:


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Fish tanks


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I can understand storing water, but why in other people's homes and offices?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

survival said:


> I have water caches in numerous places (work, home, vehicles), mainly in the form of 2liter bottles. When I go to family or friends homes, I'll take a 2 liter filled with water and put it under their sink, in their garage, behind their toilet. At work, I'll put 2 liters under the sink in the bathrooms, up in ceiling tiles, in other peoples offices, in storage closets.
> 
> Trying to find more places to hide and store water in plain sight, any recommendations?


I think you pretty much have it covered.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Diver said:


> I can understand storing water, but why in other people's homes and offices?


Family and friends. When the local water company has a leak contaminant that could last for days or weeks, I can call my family and friends up and tell them where the water is located.

If my home is looted and burned to the ground, I will have water at other locations.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

survival said:


> Family and friends. When the local water company has a leak contaminant that could last for days or weeks, I can call my family and friends up and tell them where the water is located.
> 
> If my home is looted and burned to the ground, I will have water at other locations.


You don't think you can persuade your family and friends to store a bit of water? It's not like you're asking them to do something onerous, like put together a BOB for themselves.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Diver said:


> You don't think you can persuade your family and friends to store a bit of water? It's not like you're asking them to do something onerous, like put together a BOB for themselves.


I tried asking my Canadian friends to have at least 72 hr preps, all I get is hahaha


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

be careful, TG. Someone might think you were planting explosives or dangerous chemicals.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

paraquack said:


> be careful, TG. Someone might think you were planting explosives or dangerous chemicals.


Why would they think that?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking someone is going to get an all-expenses paid vacation to Happy Acres. All paid if someone has insurance coverage.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I tried asking my Canadian friends to have at least 72 hr preps, all I get is hahaha


Do you think hiding bottles of water in your friends homes is the solution? I find that sort of creepy. Has somebody who doesn't know I am a prepper been stashing stuff in my house? 

At least you're set up for a wonderful "I told you so" moment.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Might take a bit of purifying but we have 10 thousand gallons in the swimming pool in the backyard. Figure that might come in handy one day.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Diver said:


> I find that sort of creepy. .


Then again, I am creepy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Diver said:


> Do you think hiding bottles of water in your friends homes is the solution? I find that sort of creepy. Has somebody who doesn't know I am a prepper been stashing stuff in my house? .


I'm not doing this but my Christmas presents to them include BOB's


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I think it shows compassion to make sure your family and friends have water if needed.
I would say; "Let me see your car keys", and put some in the trunks of thier cars.
Also, maybe a crawl space under the house? Garage, shed, etc.
I would make sure the bottles are clearly marked "Water".


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Why would they think that?


You're one of those nutso preppers. You can't tell about them preppers!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

paraquack said:


> You're one of those nutso preppers.


In what way? Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Personally I would not be very happy if someone came to my house and started hiding things around the place....it's MY house and no matter how good your intentions, you don't hide things in my house without my knowledge....unless it's money....or ammo....... or legal firearms..... okay, those things, but NOTHING else......


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Have you considered just saying "hey, here's a couple of two liter bottles of water. Can I suggest that you keep them on hand? You know that we can't always trust the water department to keep the water safe to drink." I would tend to think that most folks would say "sure!" And throw it into a closet and forget it until they need it. I'd be a little pissed off if someone came into my house or work space and took it upon themselves to start hiding stuff in random places.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

knfmn1 said:


> Have you considered just saying "hey, here's a couple of two liter bottles of water. Can I suggest that you keep them on hand? You know that we can't always trust the water department to keep the water safe to drink." I would tend to think that most folks would say "sure!" And throw it into a closet and forget it until they need it. I'd be a little pissed off if someone came into my house or work space and took it upon themselves to start hiding stuff in random places.


I'm going to have to agree with that one. Because I was bored I stated watching "Doomsday Preppers," on Netflix and have been talking to my friends and family about the show. While there is a lot to say about that show the one thing most people I've talked to DO agree with is that it's a good idea to have a stash of water on hand. With winter storms just around the corner for a lot of the US it's really easy to say, "what happens if a storm knocks out the power and you can't get any water in your home? If you've got any spare 2 liter bottles laying around it's a good idea to fill a few up, just in case." If they do, congrats that's step one to creating more preppers. If they don't, that's their stupid fault.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While the idea of prepping is making inroads into today's mainstream culture, too many people still look upon preppers as "crazy" people and won't understand what you are doing is for their own good. As Notsoyoung put it, some people are going to get pi$$ed at the idea of you hiding stuff in their house. They may actually this you are off your rocker and might think you are doing something nefarious. Cause we're all nuts.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

paraquack said:


> While the idea of prepping is making inroads into today's mainstream culture, too many people still look upon preppers as "crazy" people and won't understand what you are doing is for their own good. As Notsoyoung put it, some people are going to get pi$$ed at the idea of you hiding stuff in their house. They may actually this you are off your rocker and might think you are doing something nefarious. Cause we're all nuts.


LOL it's Survival who is hiding stuff, not me, I was just commenting on it :topsy_turvy:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Opps!
View attachment 8940


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

paraquack said:


> While the idea of prepping is making inroads into today's mainstream culture, too many people still look upon preppers as "crazy" people and won't understand what you are doing is for their own good. As Notsoyoung put it, some people are going to get pi$$ed at the idea of you hiding stuff in their house. They may actually this you are off your rocker and might think you are doing something nefarious. Cause we're all nuts.


Can I come over?


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

I have tried to get some of my friends to accept 6 gal water containers.....no matter how it is explained they wont buy into it even if it is free. My conclusion is that they don't want to face the possibility of them ever needing the water. Those kinds of situations just don't happen in their world. If a water pipe gets broken and their water is turned off they will just jump in the old SUV and get some more. That is what has happened in the past so that is what will happen in the future. In the world they live in problems are local and never last.
Like I said I tried......now I am gonna do what the boss man has been doing.......give them the water and if they find it and don't like it they can pour it out.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wife hides them in the freezer. Keeps it full, no air space left. Freezer runs more efficiently and if the power goes out we have the freezer full of ice.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

survival said:


> Then again, I am creepy.


Okay, now I get it.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> In what way? Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.


You are here. Therefore you are a prepper. Therefore you are a "nutso prepper".


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Anybody else ever worked with "stuff" that required you to have instant access to water......flush....rinse....whatever.......took such an experience to show me that when the kitchen sink wont produce water a 6 gal can will.......I am a quick learn when it comes to this sort of stuff...........now if you can get in trouble anywhere in my house you are never more than a few steps away from water.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Personally I would not be very happy if someone came to my house and started hiding things around the place....it's MY house and no matter how good your intentions, you don't hide things in my house without my knowledge....unless it's money....or ammo....... or legal firearms..... okay, those things, but NOTHING else......


How about an M1A1 Abrams tank? I'd welcome that!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Behind the toilet??? Ewwww!

Hey, just have a few 55 gallon garbage cans behind the house. Fill with 2 liter bottles. That should be good for a few days, at least.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

The water heater holds a lot. A tub liner holds a bunch (start filling when mass hysteria ensues). People don't really know where their water table is. Find out where yours is and be prepared to dig a hole that deep will provide boilable water.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

What happened to editing your post


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

survival said:


> I have water caches in numerous places (work, home, vehicles), mainly in the form of 2liter bottles. When I go to family or friends homes, I'll take a 2 liter filled with water and put it under their sink, in their garage, behind their toilet. At work, I'll put 2 liters under the sink in the bathrooms, up in ceiling tiles, in other peoples offices, in storage closets.
> 
> Trying to find more places to hide and store water in plain sight, any recommendations?


If you ever come over for a visit, I will be sure to take a look around after you leave, sorta like Easter egg hunting huh?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> What happened to editing your post


Looks like we're going to have to live with our typos.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TG said:


> I tried asking my Canadian friends to have at least 72 hr preps, all I get is hahaha


Explain to them its only 4 hours in Celsius.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Whoever is making these decisions is going to cost the site members.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Any time you want to store water in my shed, just drop by and put some in... no need to tell me.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Diver said:


> Looks like we're going to have to live with our typos.


If I cant edit my typos, I will stop posting all together.. sometimes my hands get ahead of my mind and say things I didnt want them to...


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> If I cant edit my typos, I will stop posting all together.. sometimes my hands get ahead of my mind and say things I didnt want them to...


Another site taken over by progressives. Im out.

Watch how fast this is deleted.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> Another site taken over by progressives. Im out.
> 
> Watch how fast this is deleted.


Just quoting you to make it harder to eliminate.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry guys, the edit option has been removed by the site owner temporarily, it will be back.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I have my water all over. I do mark it H2O so I know I have added bleach. Especially on the bleach bottles I recycle. I have some in the shed, in my "store room" behind the furnace. I am putting some 1/2 full bottles in the silos. That way they don't break when they freeze. I'll pile the old hay with pigeon poop on top of them.

By the way, Survival, hiding behind the toilet will only hide it from men. Women clean back there. :21: Nice try, though. I think it's just a little wierd, that you'd hide the water at others' houses. On the other hand, I applaud you for being considerate of their possible future needs. If you told me why you'd hidden water around my house, I'd be hugging your neck.

I'm trying to figure a way to store water for the horses. They need 5 gals per day at least. I know rain barrels are good. Any other thoughts? Maybe a water holding system in the silos that have holes in the roof? With bleach added?


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

sorry guys there was some excessive editing and deleting going on and I needed to stop it you all can edit your posts again


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TG said:


> Why would they think that?


Sarcasm... it was a joke.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What's really going here?
How many threads can I get moved or locked, without an explanation?
I'm nobody, just a two year member, but seems fishy.......
Is this thread gonna get moved and locked?
I have not cussed or said anything out of line. 
Hello.


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

your thread is fine. =]]


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> I tried asking my Canadian friends to have at least 72 hr preps, all I get is hahaha


How blind, that we wish not see.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am covered on water. I have a pool plus storage. Working on a rain catchment idea as well.


----------

